# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Teachers & Professors >  Making 3D Printing a school object

## oklok

3D printing is still new and just like IT this need to be part of school education. Just wrote a article about it and why we should have 3D printing at a young age. Read the 3d printer article!

----------

